
Should we be sceptical of science? - rglovejoy
http://moreintelligentlife.com/content/ideas/anthony-gottlieb/limits-science
======
teilo
The conclusion:

"Happily, there is another way out of the impasse between fallible science and
even-more-fallible non-science. The contest is not a zero-sum game: the
shortcomings of science do not make it rational to believe cranks instead.
It’s a fair bet that many of today’s scientific beliefs are wrong, but only
your grandchildren will know which ones, and in the meantime, science is the
only game in town. Or, as Hilaire Belloc put it, in a rather different
context:

...always keep a-hold of Nurse For fear of finding something worse."

------
miles
Saw this story on The Browser (thebrowser.com) and loved the blurb:

"Science prides itself on making progress by falsifying past theories. So why
do scientists keep on insisting that they are right, when history may very
well prove them wrong?"

